# O Series Designs



## AlexanderSen (Dec 15, 2014)

Here are some designs I did for my books series and story world I was creating. It is called the O Series and is based off of the Japanese and Chinese Five Elements Theory. There are psychic soldiers which use mecha armor. 

There are several types of armor in O: 
Mobile Battle Frames are system based off of an heavily armored capsule pod which houses the pilot and which are able to connect(attach) itself to different type of weapondry and armors, making it a very flexible system. 

Ancient Ghost Armors high tech armor which are few and rare made before the fall of mankind, they have powers which are far beyond the modern technology of the world which makes them seem like magic. 

Other armors everything else in the O universe.

Here are some of my designs. XD


----------



## AlexanderSen (Dec 15, 2014)

Opps, I forgot to attach the other files. 
Here are some more images. I would like to hear what people think.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 15, 2014)

Certainly there's a lot of artistry here, and without knowing how original they are, it certainly looks like a strength.

I seem to recall thinking that you were trying to write a novel, but artwork is very visual and will work apart from your story - your art will not directly support the act of writing.

In which case, have you experimented with the graphic novel format, to see how that might work out? At least that way you can play to a clear skill.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Dec 15, 2014)

Brian took the words out of my mouth. A graphic novel sounds like a great idea if you have creative abilities like these.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Dec 16, 2014)

Here are some more designs of the Mobile Battle Frames idea. These are some of the different "Frame" armors that they can be connected to. The pod is like an egg which the pilot sits in a fetus position, and control the armored frame via his/her neural uplink. The neural uplink is like an umbilical cord and helmet responding to the pilot's brain waves.


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 20, 2014)

Love your designs. Like the organic feel to the technology. Very reminiscent of Robotech - particularly the Zentradei and Invid mecha. One of your designs is almost exactly like a Zentradei battle-pod.
Cool stuff, though


----------

